# Steamboat



## tdamjn (Oct 11, 2006)

Is there anyplace to get discounted lift tix for the Boat'?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I Thought they were giving free lift tickets if you stay the night. cheap deal if i remember correct.

Winter Packages - The Official Steamboat Ski & Resort Website

today is the last day to reserve......... be quick.


----------



## tdamjn (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks but already have place to crash. Any local shops, stores, etc. sell discounted tix?


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Discounted Steamboat tickets are notoriously hard to come by. The Warren Miller film gives out 2 for 1 and you may be able to find one on craigslist or hang out by the ticket window looking for someone looking to split one.


----------



## jmetten (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Pass works great up there


----------



## jen84 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go ask one of the broke ass ski instructors for a comp for 50 bucks and they will give it to you! Not legit but effective or poach that shiat!


----------



## mboater (Apr 7, 2007)

just so ya know, not much to ski at the boat as of yet. we're only skiing from about a third of the way up the hill on 3 trails, about 8 fun boxes and 1 booter. might want to save your cash till the snow comes.


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Craigslist 25 -30 bucks good till 12/18. Then its a two for one. From warren Miller promotion


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

as of today 3 to 4 feet up on buff... sick


----------



## BillyD (Oct 10, 2003)

Wait to get after it Dan. I would guestimate 20 plus on top of the mountain as well. Really close to being good to go. 2- 3 foot dense base up top.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Dan, 
What is the ski in like for Buff? I here lots of people sled to reach the terrain. any info is appreciated...


----------

